
Ask HN: Denied from last round, finished beta/landed trial. Worth reapplying? - elpakal
My cofounder and I applied to the YC winter session after having had worked on our product for over a year and were denied. We have since finished what we call our beta, and also landed a private testing trial with some mock trial attorneys and their judges at a good local law school (it’s a law tech idea, with some real attorneys and judges helping).  I know there have been several questions on here asking YC alumni for feedback, but we are unsure if it&#x27;s worth applying for an incubator now that this has happened and we are going back and forth on it. Has anyone experienced anything similar and regretted applying&#x2F;attending? If we believe we have a product that will be market ready and scalable without YC, should we hold on to our equity?
======
mimixco
I was denied last time, too, but I'm going for it again this round.

The equity piece is so small, I think the contacts we can make there and the
ability to rub shoulders with people who have startup experience (and multiple
unicorns under their belts) is well worth it.

~~~
elpakal
Good luck!

------
RaceWon
If I were in your space, I'd (seriously) consider finding a way to pick Justin
Kan's brain.

Just a thought. GL

------
hemantv
Definitely worth applying. The network is huge boost to your startup

